# Rain - beach & hunting fish



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry, posted to wrong topic ~~~


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Has she caught any fish?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

plr said:


> Has she caught any fish?


I wondered the same thing! Glad you asked.:fish2:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

plr said:


> Has she caught any fish?





Chagall's mom said:


> I wondered the same thing! Glad you asked.:fish2:


*Not even close. lol.*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> *Not even close. lol.*


Tell Rain to splash more quietly so she can sneak up on the fish!  I regularly walk Chagall along the Delaware River. Fortunately, he's stays quietly by my side and never disturbs the fishermen. My friend's Bernese Mountain Dog, Noah, has dashed into the river barking his silly head off to the point of eliciting quite a colorful string of words from a few perturbed fishermen. But I think I've seen a few fish smile at him. 

Now _this_ dog is a fisherman's friend!


----------

